# Middle TN



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey all -Are they any of you guys located in middle TN that would be up for meeting up for a stick or two sometime? Not sure if there's anyone on here from this area.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome..Welcome..... I am from Alpine Tn. 6 miles outside of Livingston. North of Cookeville. Where are you at?


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

West Nashville, myself - Do you ever make it over this way to any of the shops in the 'city'?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Afraid not. I have one mule and she is only good for about 10 miles... I have always wanted to go to Nashville just to try the BBQ joints. One of these days we are going to make it. I'll probably be gumming my spare ribs by then. I just found out there is a cigar lounge in Mt. Juliet. I have to go there once a month for a DR. appointment. You ever make it that way?


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Afraid not. I have one mule and she is only good for about 10 miles... I have always wanted to go to Nashville just to try the BBQ joints. One of these days we are going to make it. I'll probably be gumming my spare ribs by then. I just found out there is a cigar lounge in Mt. Juliet. I have to go there once a month for a DR. appointment. You ever make it that way?


There's plenty of good BBQ out this way.

I haven't been out to Mt. Juliet, yet. It isn't too bad of a drive though. Would definitely be interested in a meet up, at some point!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Me as well. I went in there the other day looking for some Spanish Cedar to make a Tupperdoor. I plan on winning big come the Super Bowl !! The guy at the front desk was a fairly nice person to chat with. Anyway, wasn't a huge place but it looked really nice on the inside.


----------



## Mistrsynistr (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm also from middle Tennessee, around the Murfreesboro area if anyone ever wants to meet up for a stick or two just let me know.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

While it's not TN I am in Huntsville Al and occasionally make it up to Nashville 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Maxh92 said:


> Hey all -Are they any of you guys located in middle TN that would be up for meeting up for a stick or two sometime? Not sure if there's anyone on here from this area.


Hello I just joined. I'm a little late to this thread. But I'm in the Nashville area. I'm always up for meeting another stogie head.


----------



## Scotch-n-Stick (Feb 5, 2018)

@Olecharlie and I are both in the Nashville area.

I'd like to propose taking this a step further and considering a national weekend for anyone on this forum to come to Nashville for a meet and greet. Weather is great, so are the flights in/out ... wonder where we could host.

Let's get some pics of us in some of them fancy cigar magazines ... Better yet, let's get some cigar reps to help cover the costs/provide sticks & marketing SWAG too !


----------



## Cossie (Feb 25, 2018)

Scotch-n-Stick said:


> @*Olecharlie* and I are both in the Nashville area.
> 
> I'd like to propose taking this a step further and considering a national weekend for anyone on this forum to come to Nashville for a meet and greet. Weather is great, so are the flights in/out ... wonder where we could host.
> 
> Let's get some pics of us in some of them fancy cigar magazines ... Better yet, let's get some cigar reps to help cover the costs/provide sticks & marketing SWAG too !


That's a great idea. (Especially working with the cigar reps.) Also, Im from the Nashville area and just joined the forum. I heard from Olecharlie, if you both or one of ever wanna hook up and grab a smoke, PM me if you want. Thanks.


----------



## jaylito (Apr 2, 2018)

Manchester tn here. Work in murfreesboro and go to Huntsville a lot. Any brothers in murfreesboro or huntsville would like to get together I'm in. I'm in huntsville on weekends an in murfreesboro all week


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

jaylito said:


> Manchester tn here. Work in murfreesboro and go to Huntsville a lot. Any brothers in murfreesboro or huntsville would like to get together I'm in. I'm in huntsville on weekends an in murfreesboro all week


I live in Huntsville myself, and can be found lurking at the Humidor Pipe Shop on the south parkway off bob Wallace

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

West Nashville area, well actually Bellevue. I typically sit on my deck, with my dogs and enjoy my cigars. But my dogs just don’t seem to talk back. I am always up for meeting up. However with two little ones I just hope for a good hour or two break and good weather to head to the back porch. But always willing to plan something a few days to a week ahead of time and meet up somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Was planning on calling on a few to meet up at Cigar Abbeys on a Saturday afternoon. Let me know if anyone is interested. Its on the East side of Nashville. Mt Juilet Big Star is about 5 miles from my house. Yes it’s small but I’m always up for meeting up.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

I’m down! That sounds like a good time to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennessee Slim (Mar 24, 2006)

Another Nashville guy here. Actually, White House which is about 20 miles north of downtown. We have Rick's Cigar Lounge here in WH which is a really nice shop. I also work in the middle of downtown.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm right outside of Memphis, but if it were planned out far enough in advance, I would make the drive over.


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

The wife and little ones will be in Fancy Farm this weekend visiting family. Before you ask, yes that is a real place in KY. Might get out and have me a cigar somewhere in town. If anyone plans on being out let me know. Might try Cigar Abby, Tobacco Road or somewhere...


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Headed up to N'ville thursday morning for a long bachelor party weekend. Thursday its just me and one buddy staying at the airport Hilton, planning to hit the abbey and more Thurs afternoon/evening. Once the rest of the crew shows up Friday afternoon we stay at an AirBNB and Friday/Sat nights out on the town for some revelry. If anyone's out and about Thursday evening or Friday Midday, I'd be down for a little herf with the locals, and some tips on the Nashvegas nightlife.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

Shoot me a PM. I may be able to meet up Thursday evening. What places are you thinking of hitting up besides Abbey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Maxh92 said:


> Shoot me a PM. I may be able to meet up Thursday evening. What places are you thinking of hitting up besides Abbey?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Literally no clue. Never actually stopped in Nashville, just passed through for work and visiting family in Jackson. Ill PM ya tomorrow for sure.


----------

